# Pixar or Dreamworks Animation?



## KingdomBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

I definitely like Pixar movies. Dreamworks Animation movies lack enough heart and emotion. Pixar has so much more depth.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2010)

Pixar hands down. Pixar films can be enjoyed by adults just as much as they can by children. I think this isn't quite the case with the majority of Dreamworks films, although the quality of their movies has gotten better recently.


----------



## nutella (Jun 22, 2010)

Pixar, no question. shaunj66 took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 22, 2010)

What shaunj66 said.. Pixar makes god-tier movies!

And Dreamworks isn't bad or something but they always seem to ripoff Pixar. 
Finding Nemo - Shark Tale
A Bug's Life - Antz
...

But Dreamworks did brought us Shrek


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dreamworks movies are too kiddy.


----------



## referencer (Jun 22, 2010)

This is like choosing between being given cookies and getting kicked in the balls. I don't think anyone without a weird fetish would choose Dreamworks.


----------



## MMX (Jun 22, 2010)

neither, bring back 2D hand-drawn Disney.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 22, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> What shaunj66 said.. Pixar makes god-tier movies!
> 
> And Dreamworks isn't bad or something but they always seem to ripoff Pixar.
> Finding Nemo - Shark Tale
> ...



You do realize Antz came out first right.

Anyways pixar is way better.


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

pixar


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> But Dreamworks did brought us ShrekToo bad Shrek sucked ass.
> 
> QUOTE(MMX @ Jun 22 2010, 01:45 PM) neither, bring back 2D hand-drawn Disney.


This.

But if I had to choose, I'd definitely go for Pixar. They make awesome movies.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

For me Pixar's worse film is Cars which is a good film let down by being generic.

Lets look at Dreamworks...mmm well Over The Hedge was ok, Shrek 1 was ok, Antz was ok, Monsters vs. Aliens was ok.  The rest were either boring or bad.  Not seen How to Train Your Dragon.

So yeah Pixar without any doubt.


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Lube_Skyballer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who was Fantasia by? was that dreamworks?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fantasia bored me to death


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 22, 2010)

Studio Ghibli leaves them both in the dust.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> For me Pixar's worse film is Cars which is a good film let down by being generic.
> 
> Lets look at Dreamworks...mmm well Over The Hedge was ok, Shrek 1 was ok, Antz was ok, Monsters vs. Aliens was ok.  The rest were either boring or bad.  Not seen How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> So yeah Pixar without any doubt.


Yeah, I share your opinion, i'd simply add that I've seen How to Train Your Dragon, and I enjoyed it, however, while Dreamworks has really funny and nice movies, they do lack the feeling, the emotion that I can see with the Pixar!
I enjoy both, but I prefer Pixar!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Studio Ghibli leaves them both in the dust.


+1 to this...but since its a different animation style i'll have to go with Pixar the films are overall more enjoyable.


----------



## DEagleson (Jun 26, 2010)

Pixar!
Cant wait for Toy Story 3.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2010)

DEagleson said:
			
		

> Pixar!
> Cant wait for Toy Story 3.


what do you mean? it's already out dude.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> DEagleson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its not out yet where he lives =)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2010)

oops. didnt know he lived in Norway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Go watch it if it's already screening, it's amazing


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pixar is the best, hands down.


----------

